# Porky's Puncture



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Yesterday afternoon at about 15:30 Porky had a rear blow out just before the entry slip road Junc 18A Bristol going North. Big bang but quite undramatic handling due to air rides I think. AA got there in just under an hour and would have been sooner had the AA not used the above entry as I was 10 yards south of this exit thus they had to drive all the way up to nearly M4 and go back to junction 18 and get on there. Porky does not have a spare tyre but a fix and go which did not even work and even if it did I don't think a 2 inch hole would have been sealed. AA and tyre place told me that once a tyre goes flat then the weight of the van finishes off tyre anyway. Kwickfit did not have a tyre and we then went to Tyre something a bit further on and they did not have a tyre either. I need Mich Campers 18 ply. So they stuck on a new cheap car tyre to get me home at £65 and get me home it did so exceedingly grateful to AA and this company which I will edit in later.

The AA told me that the foam thing was broken anyway so another item to wait for from Burstner or Fiat. But I am thinking now how to get a spare tyre fitted as this is really a joke way of sorting out this matter. 

If I get a tyre today then off to france this afternoon, but if I cannot get a tyre today then off tomorrow instead.

All in all not a bad adventure as blowouts go. An hour in glorious sun, sunbathing on the crash barrier and fanned by a 1000 vehicles from the M5 and the slip road just to the other side of me. 

MOral of the story I think is. Do not buy a van without a spare or get you home tyre.


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your blow out...I think lucky you were on the slip road and not the hard shoulder !, I would never attempt to go anywhere without a good spare wheel and after reading recently in the forum that most new Motorhome's and RV's come without a spare these days !. I am wondering what the situation would be if someone had a blow out on the motorway and waited on the hard shoulder for assistance...Would any Law(s) have been broken by not carrying a spare wheel to enable the vehicle to be removed from he hard shoulder ASAP !!!.

Teckie


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

teckie said:


> Sorry to hear of your blow out...I think lucky you were on the slip road and not the hard shoulder !, I would never attempt to go anywhere without a good spare wheel and after reading recently in the forum that most new Motorhome's and RV's come without a spare these days !. I am wondering what the situation would be if someone had a blow out on the motorway and waited on the hard shoulder for assistance...Would any Law(s) have been broken by not carrying a spare wheel to enable the vehicle to be removed from he hard shoulder ASAP !!!.
> 
> Teckie


I wasn't on the slip road - I was on the main motorway hard shoulder 10 yards from the slip road in front of me entering the M5. I was wondering about the law too.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

As far as I'm aware, it is not a legal requirement to carry a spare, but if you do it must be legal. If you have an illegal spare at MOT time and you take it out, you pass. Leave it in and you fail. H


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I know I have read on here a spare wheel is not compulsory. I think it may have been Geo, but I am unable to find it.

Steve


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Pusser, sorry to hear about the blow out, hope you get off on your hols on time. 
If you haven't already thought about it, have the other rear tyre checked for signs of side wall cracking, if suspect, replace it also.. a blow out at relatively low speed suggests to me that it was due to tyre wall failure rather than a puncture. 

Regards 

Jim


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi Pusser, sorry to hear about the blow out, hope you get off on your hols on time.
> If you haven't already thought about it, have the other rear tyre checked for signs of side wall cracking, if suspect, replace it also.. a blow out at relatively low speed suggests to me that it was due to tyre wall failure rather than a puncture.
> 
> Regards
> ...


Many thanks SJL. The tyre has only done 4k and the tyre people reckon I hit a metal obtject that left a 3 inch slit in the foot of the tyre.

New proper tyre is being fitted as we speak so we should be on course for the tunnel.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

good to hear it, Pusser (the repair that is :roll: ). Have a great relaxing time; make sure the wine is still ok, won't you? :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> good to hear it, Pusser (the repair that is :roll: ). Have a great relaxing time; make sure the wine is still ok, won't you? :wink:


Mnay thanks. YOu will be so impressed. I changed the left hand rear indicator bulb all by myself and without manuals or phone calls to the Samaritans. Halfords refused to do it as it was too complicated and they are not allowed to do these lights. So it looks like I can add another line to my CV if I ever fancy working there. 8)

p.s. just upped out tunnel crossing by one hour and no extra cost involved. Nice one Euro whatever.


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

SandJ said:


> Hi
> I know I have read on here a spare wheel is not compulsory. I think it may have been Geo, but I am unable to find it.
> 
> Steve


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-32361-.html

this may help when i started my complaint of no spare wheel supplied, i have now a new spare for the grand total of £48 and although i would not replace it on the motorway i would not be adversed to destroying the tyre to get off now

Malc


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Homerdog
You keep taking out your spare at MOT time do you need the exercise?. Spare's aren't part of the MOT only their security

Loddy


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry Loddy your wrong, it's not compulsary to carry a spare, but if one is carried then it must be legal and you will fail an MOT if it's not. Think about it.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

I wonder what your insurance company and the police would have to say about your driving home with a non standard tyre? I would say your insurance was void.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Ill agree with Loddy on this one. I passed an MOT with my spare flat (nail in tyre night before) but bolted onto the rear wheel carrier on my 4x4. MOT guy said it was OK as long as it is secured and not part of the MOT as no requirment to have one in vehicle.

Bubblehead


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motuk.co.uk/manual_410.htm

"This inspection applies to:
Tyres fitted to the road wheels only. The vehicle presenter should be informed when it is noticed that there is a defective tyre on a spare wheel."

Dave


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Jiggles

I MOT car and light vans for a living, I must get it right next time.

Loddy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry seems to be the hardest word


----------

